# Laptop bootet nicht mehr



## flying-anzi (2. November 2009)

Hallo...

Hab ein großes Problem....

Seit heute startet mein Laptop das Bios nicht mehr, ich muss den Akku & das Netzkabel entfernen, kurz warten und dann funktioniert er wieder wie wenn nichts gewesen wäre....


Hatte von euch schon mal jemand so ein ähnliches Problem?
Oder weiß wer eine Lösung dafür


mfg Michael


----------

